# Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler



## Fillmore (24. November 2017)

*Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Hallo Forum,

ich grüße euch 
Vor einer Weile habe ich mir ein G920 besorgt mit Formel 1 Spiel. Das ist ganz nett, aber im Onlinemodus war es dann leider doch nicht so der Hammer.
Gibt es sonst noch irgend welche Online Race Games, wo es eine recht "harte" Community gibt? Ich mag die Herausforderung, mit jeder Runde mich selbst zu verbessern. Leider ist es oft schwer, in Randome Spielen verschiedener Games mit Spielern zu zocken, die auch fair fahren. Egal ob GTA Online (Okay ist jetzt kein Racing Game, spiele ich aber auch mal gerne), Formel 1 oder Forza Horizon 3. Es gibt immer einen, der zu seinem "Vorteil" einen rammt.

Maybe ein Spiel wo man sich erstmal durch "Anfängerfahren" einen Rang erspielen muss durch Punkte und Ausstattung, um an den höheren "Tunieren" teilzunehmen?
Denn je höher der Rang ist, um so höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Gegner auch wissen - wie schwer es war - dort hin zu kommen. Wie im Topic geschrieben "Gentleman" Race.

Gibt es das überhaupt? 

Sonst muss ich mein G920 verstauben lassen


----------



## Killermarkus81 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Assetto Corsa!
Project Cars kann man sich auch anschauen, wurde damit persönlich aber nicht warm.

Und du hast jetzt nicht wirklich GTA genannt?!


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

...und AC ist grad im Steamsale *50%* off! Kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen denke ich.


----------



## Fillmore (27. November 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Bei dem Preis kann man wenig falsch machen. Stimmt.
Wie sieht es da mit Team aus? Also im multiplayer?


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (28. November 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Also das meiner Meinung nach beste Rennspiel wenn es nur aufs rohe Fahren drauf an kommt ist zur Zeit einfach das erwähnte Assetto Corsa.
Kann mich da nur anschließen.
Für deine Zwecke ist es Ideal, aber es soll erwähnt werden dass es wirklich nur das reine Fahren bietet, ohne "Schickimicki".

Das heißt kein Wetterwechsel, keine Nachtrennen, sehr schlechte KI (Den Singleplayer kann man meiner Meinung nach vergessen) und spärliche Aufmachung des UI's.

Außer diesen Punkten ist es aber in jederlei Hinsicht besser als aktuelle Konkurrenten wie Project Cars oder Forza 7.

Das Fahrmodell ist genial, die Einstellungen fürs Lenkrad umfangreich und bei den Modding Möglichkeiten brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Da du ja vor allem im Multiplayer Spaß haben willst ist es genau das Richtige, viele verschiedene Server mit umfangreichen Anpassungen.

Top Spiel!


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (29. November 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Da hier bereits Assetto Corsa empfohlen wurde ...... wenn's dir um faire Onlinerennen geht, dann solltest du mal einen Blick auf SimRacingSystem werfen. Du installierst praktisch die SRS-App in Assetto Corsa und  kannst dich dann zu geplanten Onlinerennen einschreiben/anmelden. Da man hier praktisch je nach eigenen Fahrkünsten ein Rating bekommt, versucht hier doch jeder Fahrer möglichst fair und crashfrei zu fahren.
Ist ein bisschen wie bei iRacing (nur günstiger)


----------



## stoepsel (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Diese SRS-App, schluckt aber einiges an FPS, leider.
Such Dir einfach ein Forum, Assetto Corsa only und Du wirst finden, was Du suchst. 
Mittlerweile gibt es da schon eine ganze Weile, Minorating, was einem Ranking entspricht. 
Der jeweilige Server muss Dieses aber aktiviert haben. 
Und deinen Rang musst Du auch erst erfahren... dauert bei nem engen Rennen aber nicht lang.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Diese SRS-App, schluckt aber einiges an FPS, leider.


Die SRS-App ist eigentliche keine App, sondern nur eine Erweiterung für's AC-Hauptmenü. Da kommt dann einfach ein neuer Menüpunkt hinzu. Das sollte beim Fahren mal gar keine Frames kosten, da das Rating etc. alles vom Server gemanaged wird und nicht vom Client.
Oder verwechselst du das grad mit der RSR Live Timing App? Die kostet FPS, aber die hat damit nichts zu tun und ist was komplett anderes.

Um noch kurz zurück zum Thema zu kommen ..... in der Multiplayer-Lobby findest du oftmals Server mit einem "MR" im Namen. Das bedeutet Minorating, und wird ebenfalls nur vom Server verwaltet. Es ist also keine Installation beim Client notwendig. Fährst du auf einem Minorating-Server bekommst du automatisch ein Rating. Du musst dir am Anfang erstmal MR-Server suchen, die ein N, D oder C Rating zulassen. Wenn du sauber fährst, steigt dein Rating an. Später, wenn du dann z.B. ein B-Rating hast, kannst du dann auch auf Servern mit B-Rating aufwärts fahren. Dann bist du auch in einer Fahrerrunde, wo du weißt, dass jeder Gegner schon versucht sauber und fair zu fahren.

Wenn du also faire und saubere Online-Rennen suchst, und nichts weiter an Addons und Apps installieren möchtest, wäre das der einfachste Weg. Wie gesagt, einfach in die Multiplayer-Lobby schauen und nach MR-Servern suchen. Das zugelassene Rating steht meistens mit dabei.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*



e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Ist ein bisschen wie bei iRacing (nur günstiger)


Trotzdem darf iRacing selbst als DIE Umsetzung eines ausgeklügelten Rankings im Simracing natürlich auch in der Auflistung hier nicht fehlen.


----------



## Fillmore (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Nur mal so am Rande.
So Renngames wie NASCAR gibt es nicht, wo man im CO-OP spielen kann? Einer fährt und der andere checkt Daten und kann tips geben und nen Boxenstop vorbereitet. Ein Wechsel ist immer möglich z.B. wenn ein Rennen ne halbe Stunde am Stück geht.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*



Fillmore schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande.
> So Renngames wie NASCAR gibt es nicht, wo man im CO-OP spielen kann? Einer fährt und der andere checkt Daten und kann tips geben und nen Boxenstop vorbereitet. Ein Wechsel ist immer möglich z.B. wenn ein Rennen ne halbe Stunde am Stück geht.


Trifft eigentlich auf jede Rennsim zu, die im Multiplayer einen Fahrerwechsel unterstützt. Also iRacing, rFactor1/2 und/oder Automobilista. Ich zähl jetzt mal Assetto Corsa nicht mit dazu, obwohl es da auch Möglichkeiten via Steam-Sharing gibt.
Je nach Sim sind aber die Möglichkeiten, was Boxenstopp-Vorbereitung und Telemetriedaten-Überwachung angeht, beschränkt.


----------



## Fillmore (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Was geht mit dem Euro Truck Simulator 2?
Habe mir hin und wieder ein paar Streams angeschaut. Man kann da auch auf diversen Servern spielen, wo anständig gefahren werden muss.
Gibt es hier "Fahrer" die das zocken?


----------



## msdd63 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Suche "Gentleman" Race Game für Lenkradspieler*

Ich empfehle dir da auch Assetto Corsa. Und dann noch ReceRoom Racing Experience. Diese beiden Race Sims sind auf Online Racing ausgelegt. Und Assetto Corsa brilliert da durch die Moding Szene. Auch in der Handhabung ist Moding Idiotensicher. Beide Spiele kommen recht unspektakulär in der Präsentation daher (Menüs usw.) und das ist auch gut so, da es rein ums fahren geht, ohne Schnickschnack.


----------

